# Futter.



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 4, 2010)

I was watching some of the Sean Connery on Jeopardy clips on Youtube recently. What are some of your favourite quotes?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 4, 2010)

*thread closed*


----------



## WildWon (Apr 5, 2010)

AT: Colors that end in "urple."
AT: This color ends in "Urple." ...Hillary Swank?
HS: What is Light-Urple?
---
and
---
AT: This is the color of The White Album. ...Catherine Zeta Jones?
CZJ: Who are the Beatles?
AT: No.. It's, "What is White?" ...
CZJ: No, really... who are the Beatles? I have no idea.

Also, moved to a more appropriate section of the forum


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2010)

Sean Connery: I've got to ask you about the Penis Mightier.

Alex Trebek: What? No. No, no, that is The Pen is Mightier.

Sean Connery: Gussy it up however you want, Trebek. What matters is does it work? Will it really mighty my penis, man?

Alex Trebek: It's not a product, Mr. Connery.

Sean Connery: Because I've ordered devices like that before - wasted a pretty penny, I don't mind telling you. And if The Penis Mightier works, I'll order a dozen.

Alex Trebek: It's not a Penis Mightier, Mr. Connery. There's no such thing!

Nicholas Cage: Wait, wait, wait.. are you selling Penis Mightiers?

Alex Trebek: No! No, I'm not.

Sean Connery: Well, you're sitting on a gold mine, Trebek!

---

Sean Connery: What's the difference between you and a mallard with a cold? One's a sick duck and I can't remember how it ends, but your mother's a whore. [ Laughs ]


----------



## choconado (Apr 5, 2010)

AT: This is the sound a dog makes...
SC: MOO!
AT: Wrong-we would have accepted Woof, or Bark
SC:-Well that's not what your mother said last night, Trebeck!  HA!

----

SC: I'll take "The Rapists" for a hundred, Alex
AT: That's THERAPISTS...

---
AT: The final Jeopardy question was: "Name a direction", let's see what Mr. Connery wrote:
SC's Screen: Below
AT: I don't believe it.  Despite your best efforts, you've actually given a correct answer.  Let's see what you wagered...
Screen:  Me
SC: HA!


----------

